# motorcycle compilations



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

maybe we should compile a list for Michelle and other forum bikers.(not intended to be a rating, just hapeens to be the first on the list)
#1 Born to be Wild, Steppenwolf


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

#2-Motorcycle Driver by Joe Satriani


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Mean Motor Scooter...Van Halen....I think


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

"I've got a Brand New Pair of Rollerskates"


Melanie


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Moto Psycho - Megadeth
Heading Out To The Highway - Judas Priest
Leader of the Pack - Shangri-Las
Bat out of Hell - Meatloaf
This Ain't the Summer of Love - Blue Oyster Cult

Just some to add to the list


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Mean Motor Scooter...Van Halen....I think



That'd be Bad Motor Scooter by Ronnie Montrose

How about Richard Thompson's '52 Vincent Black Lightning (the best biker song ever IMO).

>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxKTzwaEa2o

Pete


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Eye of the Hurricane - David Wilcox (not the Canadian David Wilcox).

>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP1MNdpw0rE&feature=related


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Motorcycle Ride - Rancid
Bike - Pink Floyd (though I guess its not really about a motorcycle)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Desert Plains - Priest


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> "I've got a Brand New Pair of Rollerskates"
> 
> 
> Melanie


Huh? I thought that song was about, uhh... never mind.

:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Tarl said:


> Mean Motor Scooter...Van Halen....I think


Isn't that Bad Motor Scooter by Montrose/Sammy Hagar (but I see the VH connection)?
How about everything by Motörhead?
Arlo Guthrie - Motorcycle Song
Revillos - Motorcycle Beat 
Saxon - Stallions of the Highway <sorry...>
Vardis - 100 M.P.H.
Hawkwind - Silver Machine
Who did "Back in the saddle again"? Wasn't that Aerosmith


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Easy Rider - Jimi Hendrix
Easy Rider - Iron Butterfly


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Motorcycle Song - Arlo Guthrie


How could I have forgotten that one?

Then there's Chris Spedding's -Motorbikin'


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Is "Low Rider" about a biker or bass player? Neat thread. Lotsa time in on the bike over the weekend. :wave:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

"The Other Kind" Steve Earle

Help Wanted; Bass Player...old bass player last seen riding Honda in direction of Charlotte County.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Is "Low Rider" about a biker or bass player? Neat thread. Lotsa time in on the bike over the weekend. :wave:


Low Rider is about a car that's been modified to ride low--they also bounce-
(okay that may be an oversimplification)--but they're not motorcycles or basses.)

Low Rider


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

You're right Zontar! I just read about it, I always thought it was about a bass player since it has a groovy line.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Motorcycle Mama - Neil Young (from Comes A Time, maybe, I forget).


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> Low Rider is about a car that's been modified to ride low--they also bounce-
> (okay that may be an oversimplification)--but *they're not motorcycles *or basses.)
> 
> Low Rider


Oh yeah? Harley Davidson FXDL Low Rider.... 










:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Motorcycle Mama - Neil Young (from Comes A Time, maybe, I forget).



Can't believe I missed that one too.




Sneaky said:


> Oh yeah? Harley Davidson FXDL Low Rider....
> 
> :sport-smiley-002:


But it's not about that Low Rider.


So is anybody compiling a list?

Here's more-
Brownie McGhee & Sonny Terry--Motorcycle Blues
Blue Oyster Cult--The Golden Age of Leather


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Born to Rum....bob seager


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Born to Run....bob seager


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Born to Rum....bob seager


^^ :smilie_flagge17:

What about BonJovi's "Dead or Alive"? If that's what it's called; "A steel horse I ride", dig that line.

And I'm trying to remember something I had a long time ago by some obscure band, maybe it was Bloodrock, it's about a challenge between the guy and a biker cop; "With him on his Triumph and me on my Harley..."


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually Born To Run is by Bruce Springsteen.



RIFF WRATH said:


> Born to Run....bob seager


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

oops....thanks kenmac....been a while since I heard it.....who did born to rum?....lol
all the best
Gerry


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Too old to rock and roll, too young to die. - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Merle Haggard - Motorcylce Cowboy
Sailcat - Motorcycle Mama
Neil Young - Unknown Legend


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> oops....thanks kenmac....been a while since I heard it.....who did born to rum?....lol
> all the best
> Gerry


Captain Morgan? :wink:


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Drive it Home by Little Caesar, a true biker band!!
Cheers,
Steve


----------

